# Anyone doing a garden for 2017



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

This weekend I cleaned up two odd rectangular concrete edged areas. I have no idea what they were there for but they both have gas lines sticking up?? Ware thought they might have been for propane at some point. My house is 82 years old so anything could be a possibility.

Anyways I plan to plant some tomatoes, bell peppers and at least one Jalapeño plant. I've been kicking around the idea for some herbs but my dad normally has an abundance. I might do some other plants, it all depends on what the nursery has when I decide to pick up the primary plants.

Here is what I found after tilling up the area today. A random assortment of items you could say:



Here are the concrete edged areas I'm talking about, this was yesterday halfway through clean up and before tilling:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Nope!


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I do cucumber and tomatoes every year. My raised bed area is abut half the size of your garden area. I always trellis the cucumbers. The cherry tomatoes are grown in two five gallon buckets.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

We do tomatoes, cucumbers, banana peppers, jalapenos and peas. This year we're dropping the jalapenos and banana peppers. Going to give spinach and radishes a try. Waiting another week before I get the garden bed soil ready. Before and after pics will follow.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Would like to do one but have no experience what-so-ever - kind of looked at doing some kind of raised bed garden area if I ever do one.


----------



## AdamC (Feb 10, 2017)

We do chilli's, tomatoes, spinach, basil, thyme, oregano, rosemary and parsley four us and for the kids I always put in some corn. This year my son also wanted to put some cauliflower


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Got my plants in the ground this evening. Not sure if it was a good idea or not because we are expecting an inch of rain tonight but we will see. 2 cherry tomatoes, 2 slicing size tomatoes, 2 bell pepper (red and yellow) and 2 jalapeño plants. Can't wait to make some salsa this summer


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I have 12 tomato plants (Big Boy and San Marzano), about 22 pepper plants(Jalapeno and bell), cucumbers, bean, basil and various perennial herbs - sage, parsley, thyme, lavender, summer savory, lovage. My biggest problem is squirrels - they took 70% of my tomatoes last year. There's also a ground hog that appears at random - did you know those suckers climb just as well as squirrels even though they're so fat? I'm thinking of electrifying the fence to resolve the problem.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I used to "help" my grandfather garden way back in the day. He had a huge garden. Mostly Big Boy tomatoes, which we sold to passersby going to the nearby state fair. The excess we canned. We also did bell peppers every year and radishes one or two seasons.

I have a small raised bed I want to grow some Big Boy plants along with cherry tomato plants and maybe some other veggies, but despite "helping" when I was little I feel a little lost. Hopefully I can get the plants in next weekend if not this weekend.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

@kds

Let us know if you need guidance with anything, be happy to help.


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

New to the forum...will be posting over in the lawn portion soon, but thought I'd chime in. This is year 4 of a vegetable garden for us. Have 4 beds, each about 16' x 2.5', so about 150 sq ft total right now. Currently working on transitioning to a "biointensive" approach (close spacing of plants, working soil deeply, building organic matter of soil over time, etc. We have 10 tomatoes, 2 tomatillos, about 4 or 5 bell peppers, 2 sweet peppers, a jalapeno, about 12 okras, a bunch of lettuce and chard. Also have a bed that's a mix of cucumnbers, beans, and peas. A bunch of each of those. And then a little section of carrots that my 3 year old wanted to plant (I don't think they'll do well, but we'll see). Started everything from seed. I'll post some pictures later...gotta go out and take some.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

mrigney said:


> New to the forum...will be posting over in the lawn portion soon, but thought I'd chime in. This is year 4 of a vegetable garden for us. Have 4 beds, each about 16' x 2.5', so about 150 sq ft total right now. Currently working on transitioning to a "biointensive" approach (close spacing of plants, working soil deeply, building organic matter of soil over time, etc. We have 10 tomatoes, 2 tomatillos, about 4 or 5 bell peppers, 2 sweet peppers, a jalapeno, about 12 okras, a bunch of lettuce and chard. Also have a bed that's a mix of cucumnbers, beans, and peas. A bunch of each of those. And then a little section of carrots that my 3 year old wanted to plant (I don't think they'll do well, but we'll see). Started everything from seed. I'll post some pictures later...gotta go out and take some.


Welcome! Anxious to see pictures! :thumbup:


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I am!



I'm actually reigning it in a bit this year as things got a bit out of hand last year.

This year I've got:

* 24 silver queen corns
* 7 tomatoes (2 plum, 2 better boy, 2 sungold, 1 super sweet 100)
* 3 peppers (2 bell, 1 jalepeno)
* 2 squash (1 green zucchini, 1 yellow squash)
* 2 cucumbers (both burpless)
* 2 Italian basil
* And a yet to be determined watermelon of some sort

My perennial fruits/trees include:

* Strawberries (Rutgers Scarlet)
* Blueberries (1 blueray, 1 bluecrop)
* Rasperries (caroline)
* Apples (1 honeycrisp, 1 stayman winesap, 1 galarina)
* Nectarines (Sunglow)


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Testing to see if I can get an image to post...

This is kind of the overview of the garden.


Peas on the left, cucumber on the right, green beans down at the end. 


Okra up close (two kinds...Silver Queen and Bowling Red)


I know this bed looks like a mess...trying something new...spacing tomatoes a lot closer together this year...doesn't help that the plants closest to the picture (Matt's Wild Cherry, tomatillos) spread all over the place (something I learned about tomatillos). Also have Brandywine, Purple Cherokee, and Eva's Purple Ball tomatoes.


Finally, the greens. Speckled trout lettuce, some kale, rainbow chard.


So that's the overview. Still pretty early in the season here. Lettuce is probably getting close to bolting. Tomatoes aren't ready yet, though there are plenty of green ones on the vine. Jalapenos are getting close, bell pepers are still pretty small.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yalls gardens look really nice. I need to get my raised planter beds installed!


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Veggie plants have been in the ground for a little more than a month and have really taken off. Starting to see lots of baby tomatoes, zucs and cukes. Tassels are peeking out of the corn stalks. My peppers seem really stunted and unhappy. Probably due to the extremely wet spring we've had.

Overview:


Tomatos, peppers and corn:


Cucumbers and squash:


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Thought I'd update on my garden. Been a bumper crop this year so far for cucumbers and green beans. Have made about 20 pints of pickles over the last week and a half....and just picked another 6# of cucumbers tonight. Tomatoes are starting to really come in, then also have okra and peas really blossoming (no pun intended). Here are a couple pictures.

Today's harvest....pretty typical day if I harvest every other day (not pictured: the okra I ate for dinner)


Bread & butter pickles


Dill pickles and dill pickle prep


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Awesome


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Anyways I plan to plant some tomatoes...


How did your tomatoes do? My first year was a disaster until I learned about taking the suckers off.

I've also learned that the determinate types are a beast all on their own. I haven't mastered those yet as far as supports go.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I'd post a picture but its getting dark so early now!

I planted three tomato plants and ho boy they are spilling out of the tomato cages. The cages cannot handle the plants. They are huge. Lots of 'maters on them, but we planted late so nothing ripe yet. We were hoping to make BLTs using some tomatoes from the garden and some Iowa sweet corn, but by the time we get some ripe tomatoes, there won't be any sweet corn left!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

BXMurphy said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > Anyways I plan to plant some tomatoes...
> ...


They are doing amazing. One tomato and one bell pepper plant didn't make the transplant for some reason. Other than that they are doing great and making way more than we can eat. One cherry tomato plant is seriously probably close to 5x5' right now, I've never seen a tomato plant get so big. I'll try to get a picture of it tomorrow but I gave up weeding the garden over a month ago so it's a mess. Jalapeños are also doing good, Bell Peppers are so-so.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

kds said:


> I'd post a picture but its getting dark so early now!
> 
> I planted three tomato plants and ho boy they are spilling out of the tomato cages. The cages cannot handle the plants. They are huge. Lots of 'maters on them, but we planted late so nothing ripe yet. We were hoping to make BLTs using some tomatoes from the garden and some Iowa sweet corn, but by the time we get some ripe tomatoes, there won't be any sweet corn left!


Let's see if some night pictures will work...



This should be a shot of a bent-over cage. I feel ya!

If you like Roma-size, try a Juliet. I'm getting a fantastic yield on a single vine. I planted late like you from transplants (mid June in Mass.) and started eating mid August.

I think vining indeterminates are the way to go for me. Low space requirements and not so messy. I will keep trying the bush-type until I get the hang of it, though. Just not so many!...


----------

